# Opening a small take out restaruant any suggestions?



## the grill lady (Oct 18, 2011)

I am 51 yrs old and I've been retired for the last 7yrs and tired of staying home. I've

always cooked as a hobby. I catered my own wedding reception and a guest wanted to know who I used,because she needed a good cater for her business. this gave me the idea to try my hand at a small take out and suggestions?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Save your money........or take it to Vegas and put it all on black.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

aw comeon.......grill lady figure out how to do what you love and not sink more than play money into it.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

If you can get your hands on some OPM, go for it, otherwise, enjoy life and continue to cook for recreation.


----------



## chefzone (Jun 16, 2012)

If that's what you want to do, I think that's great.  Bunch of Nay Sayers out here.  What is to stop you from renting a kitchen at a local church or community hall?   They have all the health inspections done and permits.  If you have some chaffing dishes, bain maries, cutting boards, serving spoons and what ever you can rent from the church or even rental shops.  Just do it, make sure you don't have enough or too much food at the end of your catering event.  This board might be able to help out on things like that.

Have fun,

Ken


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

PLEASE TRY WORKING IN A PLACE FIRST. SEE IF YOU LIKE IT  There is much   more involved then just cooking.. That is  the easy part. . Cleaning toilets, washing pots and dishes, sweeping and mopping,cleaning  tables, taking out big garbage cans, and most of  all dealing with the public 'are the un show biz type things you will have to do. I commend you at your age ,but I am 7o a lot older then you and have been there.. Invest wisely


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

what are you asking?


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

No reason why you can't start a small business, doing something that you enjoy.  Embrace social media - getting your weekly menu, or whatever it's going to be out there.

Take on the clients you want, and have the capacity and ability to do.

It doesn't sound like you're talking about going full-fledged into the catering business.  Otherwise, I'd be with Chefbuba...saving your money and putting it all on black.


----------



## chefzone (Jun 16, 2012)

FOOD TRUCK !  You can go to events and find excellent profits, about the same cost as a store front.


----------



## the grill lady (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you when I first asked for suggestions people didn't respond well a lot of jokes wee made...


----------

